# Shaper Origin



## dschlic1

Just saw on a tech web site this interesting tool.

It is basically a hand held CNC machine. No bed size limitations. I can also see using this to make very long box joints (four feet anyone?). And the cost is in the same range as a higher end small CNC unit.


----------



## richimage

at $1500 bucks, that's an entry-level "real" CNC, but it is very interesting!


----------



## oldnovice

I saw that video and I would need to try it out before I believe all those claims for that price!
I just don't see how any degree of accuracy can be made with a handheld router because many times wood grain has different ideas.


----------



## clin

> I saw that video and I would need to try it out before I believe all those claims for that price!
> I just don t see how any degree of accuracy can be made with a handheld router because many times wood grain has different ideas.
> 
> - oldnovice


Not a lot of explanation, but I think while the base is handheld, it can move the router within the base to correct for errors. So as long as you track within some range of the desired line, it will make the final adjustment. Seems like a plausible concept. Just get close by hand and let it do the fine tuning.

As for handling wood grain variations, I think all that would be needed is a firm grasp of the router. Assuming of course the mechanism itself is sturdy. But I think it could be as good or maybe even better than a regular CNC because all the linkage works of a very small area.

But at $1,500 I'll wait until I can get one at Harbour Freight for $50.


----------



## Rentvent

pass.

The programming and setup effort is the same as CNC but you have to do all the work like following lines on a scroll saw.


----------



## oldnovice

*clin*, I read some of the design information as I worked in control systems for over 30 years and I was curious. The base has two motors, an X and Y axes, and the Z axis is the plunge action of the router in the base.

*Rentvent* your are absolutely correct, it is a very expensive scroll saw!

It's not really a replacement for a CNC either!


----------



## wormil

I don't see this as a replacement for CNC specifically, the difference is you can haul this to the jobsite on the seat of your pickup. I feel like the marketing is off because no one is going to buy this to make a soap box derby car. The application for this will be industrial, construction, and a few hobbyists with fat wallets. $1500 is the get in early price, once it comes to market the price is $2099.


----------



## CM02WS6

I just pre-ordered! Been thinking about getting into CNC but the cost and space requirements have turned me away. This solves both of those problems, and with manageable limitations for the type of work I do. Looking forward to getting it next year!

If anyone wants to save us each $100, then PM me and I'll send you my referral link. Won't post it here for fear of breaking rules about such a thing.


----------



## dschlic1

I have been doing some more research, and there is a similar unit on the market.
Doesn't use optics, rather uses indexing strips. Software on the Handibot is much simpler. The challenge for the Shaper Origin is the image referencing system. Quite a bit of state of the art video processing that needs to happen. The mechanics for the Shaper Origin is pretty much off the shelf standard components.

I see a market for the home woodworking working out of their garage. Very hard to fit a 4' x 4' footprint in that situation. I am in that situation and that is why I am interested in that unit.


----------



## wormil

Handibot appears to just be a portable CNC machine.

I see the Origin's strength as a substitute or extension of hand held or template routing, less so for making parts. I keep trying to think of unique uses for it and can't think of any that I couldn't also do with templates.


----------



## oldnovice

*Rick M.*, additionally, the Handibot does not require "hands on" while doing its job versus the Shaper|Origin.
There are also some Shopbot videos where the Handibot is held against a wall showing versatility.

However, that is not to say that the Shaper|Origin won't find its applications and users as it is with all tools there are pros and cons that will arise!

I watched the video on Tested by Adam Savage that shows a good "newbie" test of this Shaper|Origin.


----------



## dschlic1

I saw one potential application (commercial) for the Shaper. The video showed routing a pocket for a flush door handle of some type. Could do it other ways, but that looked much easier. Another application is inlays in the center of a large surface.


----------



## DirtyMike

I saw jimmy d. using one and i thought it was a sign makers dream tool.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

Augmented reality is fun.


----------



## wormil

> I saw jimmy d. using one and i thought it was a sign makers dream tool.
> 
> - DirtyMike


For basic signs definitely. The sign business is transitioning quickly to CNC'd 3D designs in foam and they can cut pretty fast, way faster than you could do it with the Origin.


----------



## oldnovice

Thanks *Rick M*, that's another situation where Handibot has an edge, it can do 
That video presented a growing use for CNC routers and you can probably find a lot more at Vectric which is probably the leading "garage shop" CNC software company.


----------



## ArtMann

The specifications for the device claim the accuracy is +/- 0.01 inches. As a CNC router owner and sign maker for some time now, I can tell you that level of accuracy is not adequate for carved signs and is hopeless for designs with 3-D elements. Not even close. My router is 5 times that accurate.

I watched the video on the Origin website and my CNC router typically cuts the same kind of material at 10 times the speed of the guy in the demo and my machine never stalls or hesitates, causing burn marks.

Anyone who is contemplating buying this machine as a substitute for a CNC router should do their homework and get a demo of a real CNC router if possible. It may be a worthy tool, but not for that purpose.


----------



## dschlic1

Not everyone has the space or the money for a large table type CNC. Certainly commerical shops do but many hobbyst do not


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Saw it from rockler,and other than having to buy the Optical tape and Having to lay it down and then clean off the tape. and how do you get your design programmed,and the advantage to a cnc to me is you can be doing other things as the cnc does it's thing.


----------



## oldnovice

The CNC market has literally exploded with many more options that there were just five years ago. 
The number of models now are closing in on *"way too many"* with different sizes, entry cost, prebuilt, kit form, print head options, laser options, knife and foam cutters; it can really be a daunting task to figure out what one wants or needs.
Just the number available from China alone are staggering!
Austria has also added low cost kit versions with different footprints.
I am willing to bet that there are some are building their own because the availability of parts and Web instructions.

"Hardware moves at the speed of light and software at the speed of sound", so we should be seeing some dramatic improvements


----------



## RSmike

Ok I ordered one. I was very close to getting a real CNC. I just don't have room for it.

I saved $100 by using a referral link. If you want the link PM me. It saves you (and me) $100.


----------



## pjaromin

I attended a hands-on demo of this tool last week in SF and just posted my experience. Very cool tool.

http://lumberjocks.com/pjaromin/blog/104266


----------



## Andybb

Funny how perceptions of this tool have changed as it's proved itself over the last 5 years.


----------

